# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Parasieten

## parasieter

Beste leden,

Ik ben net lid geworden dus het spijt met als ik het inde verkeerde topic heb geplaatst.

Ik wil wat vragen namelijk,
Wat kun je het beste doen als je kippenvel krijgt?
Ik heb net een filmpje gezien over parasieten (het was een horror film waar parasieten uit de lichaam kwamen van een vrouw)
Als ik er aan denk krijg ik enorm jeuk en kippenvel.
Wat kan ik eraan doen?

----------


## Raimun

..niet meer naar die rommel kijken slimmeke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

